# Stalking on the Shadowcast



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

> Great shots!


That is what I was doing when you called Sat.


----------



## rag (Aug 13, 2011)

Just curious, what hp motor did you have on it and what kind of speed did you get?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

> Just curious, what hp motor did you have on it and what kind of speed did you get?


I am running a 25hp Merc with a 4 blade prop. I am getting 28mph solo.


----------

